# Absolute beginner's fire for idiots



## enocifer (Nov 27, 2013)

So you've never made a fire before, and it's cold, and you're in the middle of nowhere. Thankfully, you have some matches or a lighter (Or at least I hope you do, or this post will be useless for you). Okay. Get some little shit together: dry leaves (nothing green), little sticks, even wadded balls of paper work good. This is your tinder. Scoop the tinder in a little pile. Get some thin twigs and arrange them in an open teepee fashion around the little pile of tinder. Put a larger teepee around the thin twigs with slightly larger sticks, and so on with bigger logs, always with the littlest shit on the bottom. How you arrange the sticks is vital. You always wanna put the little shit on the bottom. When you're lighting the tinder, use your free hand to block the wind. Blow on it, not too hard, but not too lightly, either. If you do it right, you should be able to light it with one match and have a fire going in a few minutes. Ask more experienced people how to do it without a match, I'm still inexperienced with that. But I've met a few people on the road who had absolutely no clue whatsoever how to start a fire even with matches and a lighter, so I hope this helps at least a little bit.


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 27, 2013)

when you blow on a fire to get it going make sure to blow at the base of it to help ignite the flame otherwise your just putting the fire out


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 27, 2013)

some ways to start a fire without matches or lighter; any sort of magnifying device (bottom of a broken bottle, glasses, magnifying glass ect) hold inline with sun light and aim towrds what you want to ignite. you can use a battery and steel wool, just put the steel wool up to battery and spark will ignite. there's fire by friction that entails many methods. you can also use flint and steel usually a magnisium bar with a flint rod, scrap a bunch of magnesium ontop of a pile of tinder and hit stricker bar with back of knife or other hard object till spark ignites.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 28, 2013)

a shoelace in the woods works miracles. bow drill fire. also using the forefinger and thumb of each hand put together to produce a diamond to blow though to focus air on the flame to get it going. when i was at rainbow nationals i used this to start a fire fore some yuppies n got some vodka out of the deal. info on the bowdrill fire is on this site just search it or ask me.


----------

